# Strikeforce 8 Man HW Grand Prix



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Internet chatter regarding a Strikeforce 8-man heavyweight grand prix has really picked up in the past few days. MMA Junkie hinted at the possibility of a heavyweight tournament going down in Strikeforce in 2011 the other day, and now Tatame is reporting that Strikeforce is in fact planning one and it will include the organization’s top eight heavyweights.
> 
> Along with Overeem, names like Fedor Emelianenko, Fabrício Werdum, Josh Barnett, Antônio Silva, Brett Rogers, Andrei Arlovski and Sergei Kharitonov are also in talks to participate in the tournament.
> 
> ...


Source..... http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/12/1...t-gp-to-include-fedor-silva-overeem-arlovski/

Source...http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&thread=1745036&forum=1&page=1&pc=12

wow....  

A grand prix in arguably the most stacked HW division in the MMA circuit....

Thank you god.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This would be so cool, I hope they really pull it off. There are some matchups that we've been waiting for so long that this gp could put together. Fedor vs Overeem, Silva and Barnett and anybody vs Werdum better be careful.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

**** YES!!!!


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Overeem vs. Arlovski? lol

That'll be a massacre, rest of those fights are pretty interesting but in the end I see Overeem winning.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Be amazing if they pull it off, but I'd be very surprised if they got Fedor and Barnett to compete in a Grand Prix. Firstly Fedor probably won't sign up, M-1 will try and set it up so Fedor fights the winner, which then obviously won't happen; and Barnett'll be lucky to pass the drug tests.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not getting my hopes up, not yet anyways.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not going to get too excited until this is confirmed, but it would definitely be sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it would be sick if it actually happened. Unfortunately things don't always goes as Scott Coker says they are going to. We learned that when the middleweight tournament didn't happen!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They will never get Fedor in it. M-1 will **** this up somehow.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that your are very closet to accurate?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Is Barnett even licensed in the US? M1 will **** this up somehow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M1 will want to co-promote the entire tournament and want M-1 fighters on all the cards regardless of whether Fedor is even fighting on the card. I would even bet money on it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure M-1 will try to mess it up based on Barnett. :thumbsdown:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

if fedor is not on the card im going to protest this card by not watching this event



without a frown and look of disapproval


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that we can all agree that M1 has been a serious detriment to MMA as a whole. We should all band together to some how bankrupt this organization.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't believe it until I actually see it take place. It would be awesome if it happened though.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think this would be great with or without Fedor, obviously better if he was to enter, but seriously this for the HW title woudl be stick, nobody could question the legitimacy of the SF HW title at the end of this.

I sure the haters would question some single fights on the way like Arlovski vs Overeem, but fcuk them, this would provide so many interesting fights that could not otherwise make sense due to earning title shots like Arlovski vs Overeen or Fedor vs Overeem for that matter if it comes about, due to last fights of the contenders in question. 

So this would be a great way for SF to unify the title and prove there champion worth of been crowned the BEST HW in MMA.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lets see here, Strikeforce cant get Fedor to fight (if he does fight for them again and wins, prepare to go through more bullshit with m1), Overeem has fought once in strikeforce since he won his title damn near three years ago, Barnett is having a hard time getting licensed, Werdum wants to fight overseas. Strikeforce cant get there shit together, I think there is a two percent chance of this actually happening. This is what happens when an organization doesnt control there fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, something that the UFC and Bellator are good at. Scott Coker at some point has got to realize that he needs to get his act together in order for Strikeforce to continue to succeed. So does Werdum want to fight with DREAM or Sengoku?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up, not yet anyways.


this x92981928383921

but if it does.... F*CK yeah!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does x92981928383921 mean?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

So who do you guys think would win ? if it was organized this way?

Reem vs arlovski
Werdum vs kharitonov

Emelianenko vs Silva
Barnett vs Rogers 

Iv got 

Reem vs arlovski WINNER Reem WINNER Reem WINNER
Werdum vs kharitonov WINNER Werdum

Emelianenko vs Silva WINNER Emelianenko WINNER Emelianenko 
Barnett vs Rogers WINNER Barnett 

So i got REEM winning the whole thing what about u guys ?

Did have a new thread about it with pictures that took me time to make me MODs not like to took them away in seconds meh so now text based and in old thread


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> M1 will want to co-promote the entire tournament and want M-1 fighters on all the cards regardless of whether Fedor is even fighting on the card. I would even bet money on it.


You are probably right but if so its about time to stop coddling Fedor, just let him sit out and fade away, the guy is more of a headache than he's worth and its still exciting without him.

I dont see how anyone is including Barnett he cant get a license, but if he dose my money would be on a Overeem vs Barnett final.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Imagine all the credibility the title belt would get. 

_..oh, and i jizzed._


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toroian said:


> So who do you guys think would win ? if it was organized this way?
> 
> Reem vs arlovski
> Werdum vs kharitonov
> ...


Shouldn't Werdum be a 2 seed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope this comes true.

This would be awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Strikeforce has the largest heavyweight roster outside of the UFC. I also agree that those match-ups are probably what it should be. By the way, the seed that Werdum is in on that list if not the two seed but the four seed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Actual nerdgasm like.

IF they can pull this off it would be indescribably epic.

Really have my doubts it will happen though.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would absolutely love this. But until it happens I am skeptical.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Make it happen Coker... lets get a legitimate world champion in such a talent rich division...

*fingers crossed*


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Lets see here, Strikeforce cant get Fedor to fight (if he does fight for them again and wins, prepare to go through more bullshit with m1), Overeem has fought once in strikeforce since he won his title damn near three years ago, Barnett is having a hard time getting licensed, Werdum wants to fight overseas. Strikeforce cant get there shit together, I think there is a two percent chance of this actually happening. This is what happens when an organization doesnt control there fighters.


saying SF can't get Fedor to fight is like saying the UFC can't get Brock or Carwin to fight, no lie Fedor has fought the exact same number of times in the last 2 years as both of those guys, and I am betting that he will fight again before ether of them.

In fact lets look at the recent activity of the top UFC HW's over the last 2 years

Cain = 5
JDS = 5
Brock = 3
Carwin = 3
Mir = 4
Big Nog = 2

Fedor = 3
For the record Overeem has fought 4 MMA fights, 5 if you count the one he is fighting New Years Eve, and 9 Kick Boxing Matches.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brock was sick for a long time and Carwin was actually supposed to fight Brock but was delayed waiting for him. Neither guy was busy "renegotiating". Both Lesnar and Carwin fought twice in the last year to Fedor's 1. Brock fought 6 times in the last 3 years to Fedor's 4. Your comparing a guy who was incredibly ill and required surgery to a guy who has been playing political games.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Brock and Carwin just wanted to fight each other and just didn't care how long it would take. It is definately true both of those guys fought more than Fedor. If Fedor would just not let politics get in his way then he could be more favored!:thumbsup:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> saying SF can't get Fedor to fight is like saying the UFC can't get Brock or Carwin to fight, no lie Fedor has fought the exact same number of times in the last 2 years as both of those guys, and I am betting that he will fight again before ether of them.
> 
> In fact lets look at the recent activity of the top UFC HW's over the last 2 years
> 
> ...


Of Fedors last three fights, only two of them were in Strikeforce and Strikeforce cant get him to fight right now, he is trying to renegotiate his contract. Kind of an odd thing to do considering that he is coming off a loss. Overeem has fought once in Strikeforce in the last two and a half years. His other fights in that time period have all been in other organizations overseas.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but at least Overeem has been fighting. Fedor has only fought once this year. If he were getting more fights in with M-1 Global then that would be one thing but he isn't even fighting!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously, would Strikeforce suffer if they didn't sign Fedor once his contract is up?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Seriously, would Strikeforce suffer if they didn't sign Fedor once his contract is up?


I dont really think so. Fedor hasnt looked like a world beater in his two fights in Strikeforce and he is about as likeable as a rock.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Strikeforce has found a way to adjust so I don't think it's going to be a huge deal. If Fedor leaves them Strikeforce will adjust without one of the top fighters in the heavyweight division. Maybe that way he can just go back to Russia!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SF can barely get their best HW's to fight once in a year and now they are supposed to fight 3 times in less than a year? Not happening, no chance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it can work out but Strikeforce and all the fighters need to be willing to work together. And the question is whether Overeem's fights are going to be nontitle affairs. I'm pretty sure that the winner will either be the new champion or the next challenger!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds sweet


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And it looks like Overeem is the first unified champion between Dream and Strikeforce. Just another feather in his cap I guess. Is there any other fighter that has done this much?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> And it looks like Overeem is the first unified champion between Dream and Strikeforce. Just another feather in his cap I guess. Is there any other fighter that has done this much?


These two belts are separate. He defended his SF title last year, won the Dream one and won the K1 GP. No other man has accomplished this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way this should make him one of the top two seeds in the tournament if it happens. Because even though all these guys have done something Overeem is the only one to do something recently. Overall I think all of them should be seeded!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Either way, should this tournament happen, i'm going with Alistair on this one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you there. The Overeem now is not the same Overeem that Werdum beat, Fedor is not the fighter he used to be, Barnett is not the fighter he used to be either, Bigfoot almost got beat by a lightheavyweight replacement, Arlovski's chin is glass, Rogers is all stand-up and nothing more, and Lashley is a wrestler. Overeem out of those eight is on a role and is the most likely to win out of the eight!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fedor and Barnett may possess the biggest threat to him, and quite possibly Werdum. I only see Fedor putting up a competent fight though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Overeem now outweighs Fedor by almost thirty pounds. Werdum is closer to that weight but is still outweighed by almost twenty pounds. Barenett's only advantage would be his wrestling if he actually used that to his advantage!:confused02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but Overeem now outweighs Fedor by almost thirty pounds. Werdum is closer to that weight but is still outweighed by almost twenty pounds. Barenett's only advantage would be his wrestling if he actually used that to his advantage!:confused02:


Outweighing Fedor means nothing almost every opponent has about 20 - 30 pounds on Fedor,Overeem is going get about 3 fists in his face before Getting one off .


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Fedor and Barnett may possess the biggest threat to him, and quite possibly Werdum. I only see Fedor putting up a competent fight though.


I don't know about Barnett, I think Overeem would handle him pretty easy. Overeem, Werdum and Fedor are my top favorites to win this.


Wil be rooting for Fedor and Kharitonov.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, right I forgot about Kharitonov. Yeah, the three favorites are Overeem, Werdum and Fedor. Something tells me that Overeem will win though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I put my money on Fedor because I am biased and I think he has pretty good shot. I will also vote for Werdum over Overeem, even though Overeem will be the favorite.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

List of winners imo:

*Reem* vs arlovski
*Werdum* vs kharitonov

*Emelianenko* vs Silva
Barnett vs *Rogers* 

List of people I want to win:


Reem vs *arlovski*
Werdum vs *kharitonov*

*Emelianenko* vs Silva
*Barnett* vs Rogers


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rusko said:


> List of people I want to win:
> Reem vs *arlovski*
> Werdum vs *kharitonov*
> 
> ...



So you want Fedor to basically have the easiest road to winning it possible? Sounds about in line with his die hard fans, his management, and himself. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

These are the guys I want to win:
Overeem vs Arlovski-Overeem
Werdum vs Kharitonov-Werdum
Emelianenko vs Silva-Emelianenko
Barnett vs Rogers-Barnett
Winners will match up as follows:
Overeem vs Werdum
Emelianenko vs Barnett


----------

